# Hello



## forsch (14 Dez. 2015)

Ein gut strukturiertes, nettes Board. Themenaktuell und sogar Saisondesign!
Gute Inhalte und feine Bilder.

Ich bin nun nach mehreren Jahren Ausland (US) wieder in Deutschland und freue mich über eine nette Community.

LG
John


----------



## Max100 (14 Dez. 2015)

Dann mach mal kräftig mit!


----------



## General (14 Dez. 2015)

Herzlich Willkommen auf CB


----------



## Hehnii (14 Dez. 2015)

Na dann *Herzlich Willkommen* hier! :thumbup:


----------

